# Women: What's WRONG with MEN???



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

*Women: What's WRONG with MEN???*

Ok...I know I caused heartache when I posted joint Testosterone/Estrogen threads

But...I really want to know  "In General"   

Women:  What do you think is WRONG with MEN??? 



(If this goes astray...it's history)


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 18, 2003)

They end up marrying women?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

1) They don't know how to read our minds and 

2) They tell us no.


----------



## dino (Feb 18, 2003)

They can never truely communicate what they are feeling inside.  They do not show their emotions.
and
They think women are more complicated then we actually are!


----------



## cornfed (Feb 18, 2003)

I've gotta disagree w/ ya Dino.  We let you know when we want sex... and that's all that's we feel inside anywho... so where's the fallacy?


----------



## cornfed (Feb 18, 2003)

LOL, I bet you were too


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> They can never truely communicate what they are feeling inside.  They do not show their emotions.
> and
> They think women are more complicated then we actually are!


I am deeply hurt that you would say something like that Dino 
Hmmmph you women are so simple


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re:  Women: What's WRONG with MEN???*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Ok...I know I caused heartache when I posted joint Testosterone/Estrogen threads
> 
> But...I really want to know  "In General"
> ...



What the Fuck kind of Question is that.??? Prince we need a new forum.. (Pussy Whipped) and clearly DP would be in line for a moderator of such forum

  

Even asking a question like this shows SOME pussy`s suffer from a lack of confidence...otherwise known as PUSSYitise "


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 19, 2003)

Damn.,. No response, this is no longer entertaining 

Acknowledging a problem is the first step my son.. go ahead and say it out loud

My name is DR. Pain ( and I AM GAY )


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2003)

I thinks mens are jest too aggressive....I mean, I'm 1% BF, reeeel smart, senssstheseteeive, and they jest won't worships me!  Jest look at my picture....oooooowiee...I is hottious maximous! How could they not love this....sniff sniff...I don't understand why they don't ...whimper..sniff..love me...I tries reeel hard....bawl bawl 

Would somebody get the kerosene soaked rags....


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I thinks mens are jest too aggressive....I mean, I'm 1% BF, reeeel smart, senssstheseteeive, and they jest won't worships me!  Jest look at my picture....oooooowiee...I is hottious maximous! How could they not love this....sniff sniff...I don't understand why they don't ...whimper..sniff..love me...I tries reeel hard....bawl bawl
> 
> Would somebody get the kerosene soaked rags....


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2003)

If you were drowning, and I threw you a rope, you would probably yank my ass off of the boat, wouldn't you.

 (pssssssssssssst, MJ..yeah you...That wasn't me talking...dipshit)


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 19, 2003)

I KNOW U DUMBASS , thats why I thought it was funny

rope, boat, WTF


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 19, 2003)

Can't we all just get along? Alright, people! Let's get the love back! Common'! ....If I had a hammer, I'da hammer in da mow'nan, Help me out!! I'd hamma in da evenin' Anytime now! All over this land....give peace a chance!!! Sing it! I'd hamm.........


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 19, 2003)

I'd hammer a DICK in IT' mouth, thats my peace.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

Anyway...  can we get back on topic now...


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> They end up marrying women?



Thats what I say


----------



## Dero (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Anyway...  can we get back on topic now...


What you say???
What's your thought on da matter?


----------



## tigress (Feb 19, 2003)

Women: What's WRONG with MEN??? 


Nothing! I _like _ them.   Most of them anyway. One special one I can't think of anything _wrong_ with him. I just don't tell him that.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 2) They tell us no.


I dont think i've eva said no to my wife


----------



## dino (Feb 19, 2003)

I thought it was a serious question???  Sorry for responding!  I should have known it would only turn into a joke!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

It was a serious question Dino, still is.....

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2003)

They don't pay attention!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

Of course they/we do, it's just  women's "Selective Hearing" that makes it seem that way! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> They can never truely communicate what they are feeling inside.  They do not show their emotions.
> and
> They think women are more complicated then we actually are!



I agree with you on that Dino!  And that goes with anything too.  

For example:  If I did or said something that pissed you off then tell me so that I don't do it again or so we can at least talk about it to resolve it.  Cuz you know for sure I'll be letting you know if you pissed me off. 

Another example:  If you have feelings for me (good or bad) tell me, SHOW ME, don't let me play guessing games, I'm not a fucking mind reader either.  We always express what we are feeling.

Men bottle everything up inside.  AND they don't like to talk about things.  Well you know what they arn't going to work out on their own are they.

Your right were not the complicated ones!  We just more outspoken.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> For example:  If I did or said something that pissed you off then tell me so that I don't do it again or so we can at least talk about it to resolve it.  Cuz you know for sure I'll be letting you know if you pissed me off.



I'll agree w/most of that...it was very intelligent....

.....but not pissing us off again w/the same issue...Fat Fucking Chance! 

DP


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 20, 2003)

What's wrong with men, you ask?  We make all the money.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 20, 2003)

AMEN


----------



## rainbowash (Jun 7, 2005)

some of em are total idiots!!! lol!! and the rest oh ya and they have penises that don't vibrate lol! that's not right either! hheee heee


----------

